# Drilling into exterior siding



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm looking to install a hose reel on cement fiber siding of my house, which I know is easily done, but it's in a location on the side of the house about 10-15 feet from the gas meter. Maybe I'm being overly cautious, but is there any concern when drilling the pilot holes that I would hit the gas line that goes into the house?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Phids said:


> I'm looking to install a hose reel on cement fiber siding of my house, which I know is easily done, but it's in a location on the side of the house about 10-15 feet from the gas meter. Maybe I'm being overly cautious, but is there any concern when drilling the pilot holes that I would hit the gas line that goes into the house?


Do you have access to your attic? If so, you could go up there and look around to see where it goes. You would probably find that the gas line goes straight up the wall and into the attic in the same stud cavity where it enters the home - then runs across the attic floor to serve each gas drop in the house.

Are there any other gas appliances on that wall? I think that would be the only scenario where they might have run one horizontally across a stud wall in the vicinity of where it enters the home.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is not a steel pipe?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> It is not a steel pipe?


This too. You would be able to feel the resistance if you started to drill into black gas pipe. You might need to be a little more careful if it is CSST.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

@g-man Yeah, I was wondering if that was standard in residential construction. I just couldn't find anything to confirm that.

@Ware I imagine it is CSST based on the construction date of 2019. I don't recall seeing anything in the attic like that when I've been up there, but I haven't been looking for it. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Phids said:


> @Ware I imagine it is CSST based on the construction date of 2019...


Not to stray off topic, but I wouldn't make that assumption based on the build date alone. It is still very common to see threaded black pipe used for gas in new homes.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I have threaded black pipe in my house for gas. Its in the basement. House was built it 2016


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I guess I was under the impression that CSST is cheaper and faster to work with, so my builder would have gone with it. But even if not, I'm guessing I'll be safe. From what I understand, CSST is corrugated stainless steel underneath the yellow tubing, so I wouldn't be drilling into that so easily.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It is stainless steel, but it has a very thin wall.


----------

